# Bezel Inserts



## melbournehouse (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi to all, been a while since I've dropped by. I'm seeking a GMT bezel insert for my O&W M6. Can anyone supply or advise availability? Not particularly urgent but certainly one will be required to maintain watch in good condition. Have tried Roy and others in the recent past but no luck. Any suggestions ? Many thanks for your time.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Have you tried going to Mr Wajs direct? ...... http://www.chronotime.ch/6101/17801.html


----------



## melbournehouse (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you artistmike, yes I did ask them some time last year and they had none in stock. I was suprised by their reply as they appeared disinterested and could offer no suggestions as to when or where I may be able to obtain them. I'll keep the forum posted if I have any news. Thanks again, my apologies for the delay. John


----------

